# Question



## Personalinfo (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, i have been married for 22 years. I want to renew my vows for my 25th anniversary and my husband told me to lose weight first. Why would he say this?🙁


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Because he wants you to lose weight? Because he wants you to have an incentive to lose weight? Because he's rude? Maybe he was joking? 

Ask him. He holds the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

He obviously thinks you need to lose weight. I don’t know how much weight you have gained. He clearly told you rudely and bluntly. Perhaps he was hinting at it for a while and decided to be rude.
He probably views renewing of vows something he would do for you. And maybe he thinks you losing weight should be something you do for him. Who knows.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Personally, I find no benefit too renewal of vows, it to me seems something else is up. I would talk somemore to him and go from there.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

What a guy! Tell your H you will renew the vows when he comes home looking like the Greek god Adonis.


----------

